# I am soooo freaked out!



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay, I get home from the dentist yesterday, before I can even get out of the truck three cars pull in our drive behind us and five guys approach me and my husband, explaining they had an anonymous tip that we are growing mj here and would like to do a quick walk through of my house.

I asked if they had any paper, they said no, we shouldnt need it if you are not doing anything wrong, I said that has nothing to do with it, they said well  we are just doing our job, and I said then do it, bring me paper and you can walk through. They kept at my husband asking him and he said, what she said goes.

They said okay we will be back.

They all parked about a ¼ mile from my house, north, east and west.

My 3 sons arrived within an hour, we took at all down,  it is all now gone, all of it.

One of my sons threw 2 black trash bags in the back of his truck, all filled with clothes and left the house they all followed him and had a county fuzz pull him over and searched his truck and went through the bag of clothes and his truck and found nothing, while they where doing that we got the real stuff out and away.

So, now here I sit, wondering if they will return with their paper and tear my house apart. 

How are they any different than the Nazis or the Catholics when they killed all the  those who did not share there beliefs?

How can a random phone call cause all this?

my husband had a heart attack last night. we have been together for 25 years, I just can't lose him !!
 I cant go to sleep i'm worried I will be woke to a gun in my face or worse my love will die.

this is a very sick world we live in.

sorry guys I just needed to vent. I am so freaked out and so very very sad right now.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 26, 2009)

wow so sorry to hear all that.

Your husband had a heart attack after they wanted to search your house?

Smart move with the trash bags.

I wouldnt worry any more, its gone now so if they search there find nothing and maybe you can sue for the distress they caused.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 26, 2009)

I found him face down in the hall about 2 am this morning.

he had a stroke about 5 years ago, his little brother (who was 43) died suddenly of a massive stroke about 4 weeks ago, then his little sister (who was 43) died of a massive hart attack 2 week before that had happened.

when is rains in my world it pours.

do you think they where looking for probable cause and couldn't get it?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn snitches...that is whorrible....this is a very sick world we liv in indeed...im glad you got it all out of your house. i feel down just thinkin about how F***ed up things are over money. i hope things go well


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 26, 2009)

my attorney said just take it all down and put it into my basement storage, lights and stuff. 

it is all clean as a whistle now.

I live in MI -- these county guys make me sick!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2009)

Did you ask for any ID?

That is frightening stuff.

Sorry to hear about your Husband Ilikebigbuds.

If they do come back you are clean, I would re check that no stubs, roaches or scales or anything whatsoever that could be twisted by them claiming this is for MJ is not in your home.

eace:


----------



## BBFan (Jun 26, 2009)

What an awful series of events.  My heart goes out to you and your family.  I hope your husband beats the family genetics and pulls through.

It's amazing that our government has the resources to go after a law abiding family with such intensity after an "anonymous" tip.  Obviously, for them to send 5 people out without paper indicates they don't have anything better to do.

Good luck to you and your husband.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jun 26, 2009)

thats ridiculous that an anonomous tip can cause that kind of a reaction. if they come back, ask to see their badge. then ask to see their license to verify that it matches the badge. pull out your cell phone, call the PD and give an anonymous tip that MJ is growin at HIS house....how do you like them apples? 

i might even set up those lights again and put some tomatoes under em. "guess they must have been mistaken". 

i'm very sorry to hear of your husband. our prayers are with him and yours.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 26, 2009)

WOW! That is horrible news, all the best to you and yours.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

you need to pull the hard drive on your computer, you can get a new one later.

you dont want this site to make their case for them.

Scour your home for possible evidence, if you can, get to a place where you can buy some plants to setup as if you are growing something else.

Growing equipage is enough to keep them harrassing you, watching and investigating, trust me, they have nothing better to do, what with all the real crime going on.

hope you guys are ok, my family will be praying for you and yours.


----------



## AcesUp (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I would contact my elected representatives as well as a lawyer. These thugs need to be knocked down a notch. If any LEO's are monitoring this site, you are all a bunch of low life scum bags for hassling these people.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 26, 2009)

I hope the Husband is doing better today.  Sounds like your family has had enough problems without something like this on top of it all.  I am so so sorry.  Whoever made that "call" should be ashamed of themselves and the police that acted on it should be ashamed of themselves too.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to here about your troubles.. 

Hope your husband health gets better.

If you find out who the snitch is be sure to warn everybody you know.

LEO would rather deal with a non-violent pot smoker that a crack or crank head.


----------



## meds4me (Jun 26, 2009)

My Best Wishes and Prayers... 
So far from what I've read you have done everything right. Sit tight and take care of the family... 
Pulling the hard drive might be a bit extreme since there is nothing to find...
Again, take care of the family FIRST...


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 26, 2009)

I hate Rats! I find in most cases its someoe close to you thats jealous of what you have and they don't, hopefully thats not your case! Hopefully everything starts looking up and your hubby can pull through his heart problems! 


                                           Phatpharmer


----------



## nvthis (Jun 26, 2009)

Just pull up stakes and move to Cali. I am sure your local leo will be a little disappointed, but they will find someone else to harass in short order.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd like to offer some advise.

1) If they DID NOT show you ID, THEY BROKE THE LAW, and CAN BE CHARGED
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DID YOU GET THAT?
If they WERE LEO and REFUSED to show ID upon request, call the Internal Affairs NOW!
RIGHT NOW !

2) Get rid of ALL computers NOW. Destroy them BEYOND repair, burning always works.

3) if they were leo you have a HUGE law suit ! They refused to provide ID and your husband had a heart attack.

4) YOU need to TAKE pro-active action, and also if you truly believe it's criminals, arm yourself, and get an alarm system with an ultra loud siren connected to the police dept. and possibly a video camera.

But 1st is you NEED for your family safety, to determine who those men were !

I thought i had a bad past couple days in the hospital but this seems to be worse for you, i hope you get through it ok, remember to calm down, TAKE NOTES of events, times, and what you were told and by whom, try and write down the physical descriptions of those who refuse to show id.
KEEP DETAILED NOTES OF EVERYTHING !!

Good luck and peace.........................


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

P.S.;

One more thing, from now on KEEP YOU MOUTH SHUT !
The police are TRAINED to keep you talking til you give up something.
Only utter 3 words.
ASK MY ATTORNEY !
if they continue to pressure you CALL Internal Affairs !
There is NO LAW IN AMERICA that states you have to speak to ANYONE !
You ONLY NEED to provide your drivers license and possibly a second id.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 26, 2009)

dang, close call. hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow! That's really crazy. I hope everything is ok with your husband. My family will pray for you and yours. Great job with the plastic bags. Very good thinking. Hopefully nothing else comes of this but always hope for the best and plan for the worst. I would go ahead and contact a lawyer and see what he says about all of that. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 26, 2009)

Its fishy 2 me.An "anonomus" tip,3 sons.Girlfriend problems?So called friends-haters.Don't fool yourself,if they were not cops,they probibly would of put you face down,as they took what they wanted.
On the other hand,these dayz,a warrent? 4 what?Do they really need 1 of those these dayz.PROBABLE CAUSE,SUSPISSION,SAW SOMETHING,SMELLED AN ODOR ALL.All reasons 4 them to come on in w/ no warrent.
 Sounds like they where giving you a warning.Doubt they wanted to bust,OR THEY WOULD OF.I'm gonna stick to a "friend" or "girlfriend".Eitherway stay off here,burn/smash your comp. and relocate.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2009)

This whole thing is absolutely terrible.  

***hugs***


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> On the other hand,these dayz,a warrent? 4 what?Do they really need 1 of those these dayz.PROBABLE CAUSE,SUSPISSION,SAW SOMETHING,SMELLED AN ODOR ALL.All reasons 4 them to come on in w/ no warrent.
> Sounds like they where giving you a warning


 

Um,,,,,,,,,the 4 reasons you listed ARE cause for a warrant.
The very idea you think LEO are ALLOWED to come into your home WITHOUT a warrant is DEAD WRONG !

Giving a warning? Police arrest, they don't warn.
Take my word or not, i only was a criminal attorney for 11 years in Pa.
 
I would NOT steer you wrong.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 26, 2009)

MrKingford, for being a criminal attny you missed a critical point that was made.  others missed this also and that has led to the discussion of if they were cops.  

yes they were legit cops b/c they posted marked cars around their house, and when her son left they followed him and pulled him over.

was there probable cause for the stop?
did your son give consent to search his vehicle?  not sure the laws regarding legal search on a vehicle that was LEGALLY stopped but in my state i would have asked the reason for the stop and then when a ticket was issued to me i ask if there is any other resason for the stop and if the cop said no then i say thank you and im leaving now.


your famly is in my prayers`


----------



## DirtySouth (Jun 26, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Um,,,,,,,,,the 4 reasons you listed ARE cause for a warrant.
> The very idea you think LEO are ALLOWED to come into your home WITHOUT a warrant is DEAD WRONG !
> 
> Giving a warning? Police arrest, they don't warn.
> ...


 

An att. and your still tellin me the police don't come in w/out a warrent?Come on now.I'm not saying that that what they do is "LEGAL",I'm simply stating how they work.With pressure,they get the conviction,even if its a "lesser: charge.They still got cha.Fingerprints,court att. fees,probation/parole,now your "in the system".Yes w/ a propper att. this could be beat.But I'm willing to bet it's gonna [email protected] like $100.00 per hour ypur probably lookin @ 3-4 court apperances,so about $15,000.
 All I'm sayin is 2 people knowing is 2 2 many.A bounch of teenagers/youngsters are not known for keeping it hush,hush.IMO onr of their "friends"made that call.If they wanted to come in whats stoppin them.A warrent?HA


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

right on dirty, since when do cops play by the rules they enforce?

every seen a cop speeding or not using a turn signal when cutting you off?

Im seriously about to start my website ive been planning. The "Police" Police.
We are targeting officers on camera not obeying the law or procedure, then publicly posting our findings on our site.

Prob is, it will bring heat on me and i will have to stop growing, but hey at least i could get the word out and put some shame on the departments. I dont really care, im wealthy, come and get me, i have nothing better to do.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> MrKingford, for being a criminal attny you missed a critical point that was made. others missed this also and that has led to the discussion of if they were cops.
> 
> yes they were legit cops b/c they posted marked cars around their house, and when her son left they followed him and pulled him over.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> An att. and your still tellin me the police don't come in w/out a warrent?Come on now.I'm not saying that that what they do is "LEGAL",I'm simply stating how they work. If they wanted to come in whats stoppin
> them.A warrent?HA


 
No offence, but where do you live?
This is one of the most birzarre statements i've heard.

If the police came to my home without a warrant and had no PENDING danger or CURRENT crime being committed, and tryed to enter I WOULD SHOOT HIM!

     you stated:If they wanted to come in whats stopping them?????????

UM, how about felony charges,loss of job, being sued or being shot?

You must live in Russia or Vietnam.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah, shoot em, that will work, when they return fire and kill you, there wont be any objection when they "find" evidence to support your homicidal tendencies. 

attorney? hm.. you should know very well how police officers and detectives will stop at literally nothing, look what happened to the poor old woman in Atlanta, yeah, the legal system sure did work in here favor. wake up


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

I was only trying to offer advice to that poor woman.
I don't wish to go tit for tat about the law.
One thing i'll KEEP saying OVER and OVER is keep your mouth shut, and utter only 3 words no matter what your asked.
ASK MY ATTORNEY.
If a cop asks you what time it is reply;
ASK MY ATTORNEY
LEO, ESPECIALLY narcs. are TRAINED to keep you talking, and your NOT going to help yourself by talking, want an example;

Here's what happened to a man i defended;
He made the mistake of talking to the police when he was arrested.
When we got to court his statement about his whereabouts given to the cops did not match the statement given by others, it was off about 40 minutes.
You see, he was not lying BUT by talking he put himself in hot water cause SOME ELSE was off on their time.
Good thing he had the credit card reciept and i PROVED the bartender and waitress were wrong!!!
If he did not have that proff he would be in jail now.

Point is, EVERYTHING can be used against you, if he had refused to talk, that would have never been an issue !


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> you stated:If they wanted to come in whats stopping them?????????
> 
> UM, how about felony charges,loss of job, being sued or being shot?



what country do YOU live in? last time i checked, there are plenty police that dont follow protocol, nor do they care what you have to say.

pull a gun on a cop even if you are in your home and you will die in vain.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> yeah, shoot em, that will work, when they return fire and kill you, there wont be any objection when they "find" evidence to support your homicidal tendencies.
> 
> attorney? hm.. you should know very well how police officers and detectives will stop at literally nothing, look what happened to the poor old woman in Atlanta, yeah, the legal system sure did work in here favor. wake up


 
Good almighty, you need to chill.
Are you serious, or is this a joke?

Look at joe horn, he shot and killed 2 UNARMED MEN in his NEIGHBORS yard while stealing tv's !!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOU WAKE UP, your the type that gets abused because you don't know any better.

Hello, call INTERNAL AFFAIRS.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> what country do YOU live in? last time i checked, there are plenty police that dont follow protocol, nor do they care what you have to say.
> 
> pull a gun on a cop even if you are in your home and you will die in vain.


 

Man, this is BIZARRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THIS IS NOT RUSSIA


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

ps, the woman i was referring to was shot and killed in her home because she was targeted by investigators, when they raided her home, she thought she was being robbed and opened fire, she was killed instantly when police returned fire.

Those investigators admitted fault in investigating her and are now in prison. But im sure they were just doing their jobs right????

mr kingford, im as polite as they get so no matter what the disagreement between our viewpoints, lets be civil, agreed?

i dont see why you have so much faith in our legal system, maybe because you are trained to KNOW the system, lol, but what about the rest of us?

and that poor old lady is still dead, where was the real justice?


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> ps, the woman i was referring to was shot and killed in her home because she was targeted by investigators, when they raided her home, she thought she was being robbed and opened fire, she was killed instantly when police returned fire.
> 
> Those investigators admitted fault in investigating her and are now in prison. But im sure they were just doing their jobs right????


 

Thats one example;
Ok, maybe i exagerated a tad about shooting him, BUT, i WOULD hold at gunpoint.
Cops are NOT gods, mattrer of fact, they on file charges, the D.A. MUST accept them. Cops are nothing, like a milk maid at school.
Futhermore, if your EVER unhappy with a cop that pulled you over or whatever, you have the right to stop speaking to them asd DEMAND a supervisor ON SCENE


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> mr kingford, im as polite as they get so no matter what the disagreement between our viewpoints, lets be civil, agreed?
> 
> i dont see why you have so much faith in our legal system, maybe because you are trained to KNOW the system, lol, but what about the rest of us?


 

        I always am civil.....................:hubba: 

Faith, NO NO NO NO 
I only told her how to AVOID being in the system, cause once your in, your ******.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

really? thats so crazy, i asked a state trooper for id last time i got pulled and he threw a fit.

When i insisted, he got mad and left! Doubt that would happen again!

My dad is a retired polic officer, drug dog unit for 30 years so i kinda have an idea.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

Cops will try to push the limits, it's YOUR responsibility as a citizen to know your rights.

AGAIN, keep your mouth shut.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> I always am civil.....................:hubba:
> 
> Faith, NO NO NO NO
> I only told her how to AVOID being in the system, cause once your in, your ******.



so what you are saying to me, is if i deem it so, the officer must call for a supervisor to come whilst the citation is being issued?

are you sure man, cause if i do it and get screwed, im gonna be mad!


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> really? thats so crazy, i asked a state trooper for id last time i got pulled and he threw a fit.
> 
> When i insisted, he got mad and left! Doubt that would happen again!


 
You should have called Internal Affairs!
Also, EVERY stop is LOGGED, EVERY FRIGIN ONE !!!!!
Those cops that came to her home logged the incident, if they followed the law, but if they did'nt there ARE ATTORNEYS that SPECILIZE in suing cops and LEO angencies, in some states cops can be sued personnely!
You see, this still is America thank god.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> so what you are saying to me, is if i deem it so, the officer must call for a supervisor to come whilst the citation is being issued?
> 
> are you sure man, cause if i do it and get screwed, im gonna be mad!


 

I SWEAR ON MY CHILDRENS LIFE this is true !
Simply ask for a supervisor on scene, sometimes they will let you go just for asking.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

mrkingford, im no attorney, but i know there are so many loopholes that we can benefit from, thanks for your advice, i know that i am prepared in the event i am raided, my attorney has already assured me that he will find fault in their protocol, and assures me it would be thrown out of court, not sure if thats possible, but hes done brilliant things that shocked me before.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

Years ago i was hit by a driver that drove away.
I drove home and parked in the street facing the wrong way. when the cop came to take the report of me being hit, he was an *** and stated i was parked wrong and he was gonna write a ticket, well i flipped and DEMANDED his supervisor, she came and apoligized and took the report for my car being hit.



			
				JBonez said:
			
		

> mrkingford, im no attorney, but i know there are so many loopholes that we can benefit from, thanks for your advice, i know that i am prepared in the event i am raided, my attorney has already assured me that he will find fault in their protocol, and assures me it would be thrown out of court, not sure if thats possible, but hes done brilliant things that shocked me before.


 
Keep in mind;

1) No warrant, no enter

2) KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT

3) ask for a supervisor if they get "frisky" or out of line, or just for the fun of it, they still HAVE to come.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

e-lawyers, great to have on hand, lol.

While i think you are optimistic, more so than myself, i do share the same no fear attitude in the face of law enforcement, they are just people, and the rules can hurt them even more than us if they dont follow them.

what about probable cause? who's to say whether or not it was probable to begin with?

They could say they smelled pot, and search you whether or not they find anything, or is that when i call the Internal affairs?


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

I have not practiced since i left Pa. 4 3/4 years ago, and now i'm disabled, but nonetheless, basic law applies in every state.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

im gonna stop, because your advice should be sold and i could go on forever.

thanks tho, ill pm you if i have any real questions, lol.

btw, It would be nice if you offered your knowledge and became the sites official Chief criminal advisor,.

just a thought, but i wouldnt blame you if you said no, lol.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> btw, It would be nice if you offered your knowledge and became the sites official Chief criminal advisor,.
> 
> just a thought, but i wouldnt blame you if you said no, lol.


 

I don't mind offering advice, in fact i'll even do research per state, but being sick with cancer and in and out of hospitals once every other month, i'd kinda like to not put to much on my plate and enjoy my time.........................but again, i WILL answer any questions i can.


----------



## JBonez (Jun 26, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> I don't mind offering advice, in fact i'll even do research per state, but being sick with cancer and in and out of hospitals once every other month, i'd kinda like to not put to much on my plate and enjoy my time.........................but again, i WILL answer any questions i can.



you just brought me to tears kind friend, i cant begin to imagine really.

You are in my families prayers, and again thanks for your help.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 26, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> what about probable cause? who's to say whether or not it was probable to begin with?
> 
> They could say they smelled pot, and search you whether or not they find anything, or is that when i call the Internal affairs?


LEO may ONLY enter a PRIVATE home if there is IMMEADIATE DANGER or an obvious crime taking place.

first, Internal Affairs oversees LEO, and if you feel LEO has violated your rights, call.
I would ALWAYS take detailed notes of your interactions with LEO, take badge#'s, time's , dates but ALWAYS keep your mouth shut.
Have you EVER heard of a person being arrested for NOT talking?

If they smell pot, they WILL stake out your place til they get the warrant.
But heres more info for you all to know;

You have the RIGHT to read the warrant PRIOR to the start. !!!!!!
In a warrant, it may specify WHAT AREAS they may search.
Usually it's a GENERAL search and may be only in certian areas, read the warrant and MAKE them wait.

I can't put it better than this.

Watch an episode of " 48 hours ", you will see for yourself how the cops ADMIT  "were gonna have to let them go if we cant get em to talk", then the ******* criminal TALKS !!!!! HA, idiot talked himself right behind bars !

Then they "high five" each other and laugh at the moron going to jail, i love it.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 28, 2009)

You guys are great, I knew I could find understanding here.

My love is going to be okay, and will be home in the morning.

it was stress related and the fact he had not had anything to eat that day.

we where such a nervous mess we couldn't eat that night.

they did show badges, and they had a county cop pull my son over, he allowed the search intentionally, for we thought if he denied it that would give them cause to get a warrant for the truck and the house. by letting them into the truck, and them not finding anything, they lost face as far as I'm concerned.
the county fuzz saw my sons military ID and said that won't save you this time son, my boy just laughed and asked what he needed saving from?

and the fuzz said " well I know you know that I "know" whats in those bags"

then my boy says " I bet you don't know whats in those bags" and just smiled.
:holysheep:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 28, 2009)

So then the county fuzz goes to the back of the truck and pulls out the bags and holds them up for the undercover whatevers standing back watching and waiting for the word from the county boy that he found some weed in the bags.

but all he found where clothes, so he looked some more and went up front and looked some more and walked back to the undercovers and talked with them for a bit then let the boy go.

he said he pulled him over because of an air freshener hanging from the rear view mirror, which my son promptly pulled off and told the cop problem solved.

so these guys are just gangsters with badges as far as I'm concerned. if they had found anything illegal they would have gotten the warrant they needed.

I don't think they will be back with a warrant, for fear of looking stupid again.
cause I think they looked really stupid.

I am still in mourning for the loss of all my girls, I miss them so much, I got up every morning and had tea with them and listened to music and ... I miss them.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 28, 2009)

just for the record, I have a decoy computer that is clean as a whistle.

I play with you guys on a lap top that they will never find.

They have no idea, I truly believe they underestimated me.

If they do come back with paper they will lose face again. my house is super clean. top to bottom.

BUT........ they will never stop my passion for the grow.... I am already looking for a new place to grow. this time nobody but me my husband and you guys will know.

we are not letting our sons know this time because we do feel that is why this happened.

I have already obtained new id's and getting things set up. it's nice to have money. those turd wipes who think they are on the right side of what ever it is they are on can kiss my behind.

I'm to old to be Intimidated by a bunch of righteous  jerks who think they are just doing their job. sic. if they had a clue they should have known a woman who raised three sons would not be scared of the likes of them.

they thought I would just say " okay, you caught me, here just come in and arrest me". fools.

as you can see, I'm feeling much better and as spunky as ever! bring it on!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 28, 2009)

I do not sell what I grow for profit, I grow for me and my family.

I always have.

that is why I was so confused as to why someone would snitch.

it was a guy in lansing who does grow to sell for profit and I guess he decided to be an jerk. 

and He found out cuz he was a super good friend of one of my sons, who told this guy. I was so pissed at my son. he calls on the phone now every 30 min, to tell me how sorry he is and how much he loves me, and he's soo soo sorry.

I know he is, and I hope he has learned a bit about how rotten people can be.
you never really know people, ya know.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 28, 2009)

glad to hear your man will be home today ilbb.  .

lansing,eh? can you get a dr's rec for mmj? i have'nt tried yet myself. 

it's terrible whats happened to your family. your story makes me think serious about changing my mind, and go see about getting a mmj card. matter of fact, i'll be looking into it next week. i should have no problem getting one. i'm hep c positive.

keep your head up girl. as in everything, this will pass. take care, Irish.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

that was a great thread  
 not the fact of wat happened to you ilikebigbuds 
but all the convo over it and the support etc.. it warmed my heart as well to know that there are still people out there who have compassion in this world.
  this world gets tougher every year. imo
best of luck to you bigbuds and i hope ya hubby does well wit his health. tell him to eat his cheerios lol. jk sorry i had to try an add sum humor. lame i know . i tried. lol

 and some good advice there mrkingford our own lil legal mind on MP. 
. thanks for sharing even tho it wasnt directed to me directly lol.
  i too was pulled over for wat the cop said was swerving.  yeah i swerved. and if he couldnt see the dam huge dead animal in the road i swerved to miss then he should get his drivelicense pulled for vision. lol
 but the prik wanted to serch i kept refusing and he kept on an on and even started to swear at me in his sentences like he was literally gettin mad. and i was actually a bit nervous as it was 3in the mornin comin home from a GF's house.
  i just told him he was scarring me and i wanted to leave if i wasnt under arrest was all i said. and he just stood there wit a look in his face an eyes like"how dare you disrespect me" screw him i thought an knew i wasnt doin nothin wrong an he just had a hard on fo me i guess.
 but i locked my door and proceeded to roll up my window and he reaches in as a last desperate attempt to get me for crampin his ego im sure, and pulles the lock knob while openin door wit other an he yanks me out throws me on the ground and i literally started screamin like a lil girl.  LOL funy i know but there was a farm right off the road bout two blocks length an i wanted to get someones attention out there in the dark on lonely dead hiway. and he kept tellin me not to resist but i wasnt and so he pepper sprays me cuffs me and lays me on ground face first an proceeds to serch my car and finds my pipe and half burnt bowl of weed in it. 
  the dude acted like he just busted the biggest cartel leader ever. but a second cop finally pulled up while he was continuing the serch after findin teh pipe and i knew that cop and he actually stood up for me. believe it or not. the one who stopped me wanted to take me to the jail but the other one i knew told him no an that he was gonna.
  needless to say i did fight it and i did win that sucker. and after it was all over he pulls me an my buddy over  while we was in his car and tried doin the same stunt and told my buddy who was as dum an naive as they come. he asked my bud to exit the car and come to his car and left me in the car. and comes walkin back after puttin my buddy in the back his car and tells me to exit the vehicle to do a serch an i asked why and he tells me becuz the past incident wit me he has probable cause to do so just cuz im in my buds car. 
  my dumb *** bud consented to serch and then 6 more cars pulled up k9 unit an all. and ya know wat they found...?  NOTHING!!!
I CALLED THE SAME LAWYER WHO REPRESENTED ME PRIOR ON THE CASE WIT THAT COP PRIOR AND HE DID HIS MAGIC AND LETS JUST SAY THAT COP IS NO LONGER A COP AND HE , NO LIE I SWEAR ON A STACK OF BIBLES, HE now WORKS AT WENDY'S FAST FOOD RESTARAUNT  lmaO 
  so lets just say i dont trust cops nor do i ever talk to them. not a word. i only answer the questions im asked if pulled over but only things pertaining to the traffic stop nothin more. and i say as lil as possible. any small talk an i ignore his words. and tell them to talk my lawyer. honestly idk where you are all at but when civillians excercise their rights imo it pisses them off lol. and they usually let the rage get the best of them and they screw somethin up. almost always.
 im guessin they dont train cops to handle people who excercise their rights LOL
  and its been over 4 yrs now since and i havent been bugged by a single cop in my community. ever. 
 not to sound cocky but even when i was still able to drive i could literally drive past a cop  and be speeding and my fuzz buster(radar detector goin off in my car) so i know he knows im speeding  but they do nothin.  LOL


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 28, 2009)

Funny stroy zipflip.
Cops always try to push the envelope, again it's YOUR job to know your rights.
The ONLY time my wife was ever pulled over was 3 years ago at 1am, she was coming home from work, ( there wass an emergency and she needed to stay late ). When she got home she was REAL upset, almost in tears!
That cop GRILLED HER, where are you coming from? why this late? isn't that closed? you cant be coming from there. etc.............
This was the only time she was EVER pulled over and has a PERFECT record.
I called his captain that night.
Long story short, he got an OFFICIAL write up and a copy was mailed to me !!! ha, i should have framed it !

Next time your pulled over, try this;
Hand over your license and registration and ins. and simply state;
ASK MY ATTORNEY
See how mad that gets him;
Fact;
Watch an episode of "cops" and see HOW MANY foreighners they pull over that DON'T speak english !!!!!!!!    No ticket usually.

ILIKEBIGBUDS;
I'm sooooooooooooooooo glad to hear of your situation getting better.

If i may offer i last peice of advice.
I would, if i were you, STILL file a complaint against their protocol, this will ensure 2 things.
1) they will follow more closley the letter of the law now that a complaint is on fille.

2) if ever arrestred on related charges you can USE the 1st complaint in YOUR favor.

If you lay there like a beat dog you'll continue to be treated like one.
If you stand up and take position the'll find another sucker to pick on.
But you did almost everything right !
Next time DON'T make small talk with them, you still may say that 1 thing they NEED !!!
Good luck to you and your family and peace


----------



## zipflip (Jun 28, 2009)

> he got an OFFICIAL write up and a copy was mailed to me !!! ha, i should have framed it !


LOL i actually got my order of dismissal in a frame on my wall in my den. LOL
 im so proud of myself after so many years even as a juvenile of being harassed by cops and always havin that fear and intimidation runnin thru my veins at the first site of an officer, well it felt so darn good to finnally stick up for myself to them and it literally blew his mind that night.
  so now everytime i go to wendy's to grab a burger i ask to speak to the manager as i dont want that same ex cop making any my food and explaied the reasonand it is a crazy feelin like "thats wat you get sucker" lol  no  i dont mean to sound like some egotistical punk but i'll just say its a warm fuzzy feelin . lol



> If i may offer i last peice of advice.
> I would, if i were you, STILL file a complaint against their protocol, this will ensure 2 things.
> 1) they will follow more closley the letter of the law now that a complaint is on fille.
> 
> 2) if ever arrestred on related charges you can USE the 1st complaint in YOUR favor.


 it worked for me in my favor   bigbuds...


----------



## BBFan (Jun 29, 2009)

ilikebigbuds:
It is so wonderful that your tale has a happy ending.  I do hope hubby has a check-up to ensure his continued good health- his family history is a little scary.
I am really impressed and in awe of the amazing way you and hubby handled the entire situation.  Very smart!


----------



## winstonwolf (Jun 29, 2009)

Just totally sucks.


----------



## MennoTheWise (Jun 29, 2009)

You have dealt with it all so well. A real test of character. I just imagined myself in your shoes and "freaking out" doesnt even begin to describe it!

You're right though. It's like the Gestapo or something. Being treated like a criminal when you're growing some plants?!? For your own consumption as well. The injustice of it all is mind boggling. 

Again I want to commend you on the way you have dealt with the whole situation. When the ball really start rolling in terms of marijuana legislation you're the kind of person whose story will make these ignorant people see some sense. 

P.S. I hope your husband is recovering well


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 1, 2009)

My love is doing much better and so am I! Thanks for all your support this has been crazy and educational to say the least!

we as you all can guess, I talked to my Attorney first thing Monday morning, and we see him tomorrow morning.

he is going to get the names of my visitors and send them very polite letters explaining they should not return to my property with out a court order other wise they will be arrested.

he is also going to look into the possibility this maybe connected to a off duty cop turning us in last summer at walmart cuz our truck smelled like MJ.

that was another stupid waste of our tax dollars and the local police serving and protecting me from my smelly truck. they found nothing and once again looked very foolish.

if he finds it is connected then this could get interesting.

either way I am not sitting down and taking it. I should not feel fearful in my own home from the police!

times are changing and I want the local police to get a clue. I am thinking of a form letter that I can send to these officials when they are up for reelection. Judges who are willing to sign these stupid warrants should not be re-elected, sheriffs who encourage their officers to look for MJ users should not be re-elected.

I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jul 1, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> yeah, shoot em, that will work, when they return fire and kill you, there wont be any objection when they "find" evidence to support your homicidal tendencies.
> 
> attorney? hm.. you should know very well how police officers and detectives will stop at literally nothing, look what happened to the poor old woman in Atlanta, yeah, the legal system sure did work in here favor. wake up


 
you dont have to shoot, if you are not careful , they will shoot you and place a gun, who will tell on them?
a crew of 4 to 7 local police, they will be the wittness


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jul 1, 2009)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> Okay, I get home from the dentist yesterday, before I can even get out of the truck three cars pull in our drive behind us and five guys approach me and my husband, explaining they had an anonymous tip that we are growing mj here and would like to do a quick walk through of my house.
> 
> I asked if they had any paper, they said no, we shouldnt need it if you are not doing anything wrong, I said that has nothing to do with it, they said well we are just doing our job, and I said then do it, bring me paper and you can walk through. They kept at my husband asking him and he said, what she said goes.
> 
> ...


My heart goes out to you
iam happy to read your husban is doing better. anyone stay at your house while you were gone careing for him?


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jul 1, 2009)

one more post here, I so hope you stuffed the laundry bag with dirty clothes
"underwears"


----------



## BBFan (Jul 1, 2009)

ilikebigbuds:
I am so glad to hear your husband is doing well.  It sounds like you were a quite calm and collected through this entire ordeal as evidenced by your very intellegent and effective action.

I am not an attorney.  I am not trying to dispense legal advice.  I don't even have a whole lot of experience dealing with leo, except at fund raisers and social events.  But one thing I know for sure- those that I have interacted with usually display one common trait- EGO!  Please be careful in your retaliation.

Just my thoughts- again, very impressed with your demeanor in handling this ugly situation.  Keep us posted!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

soo pleased to hear your love is doing well :yay:

i love your spunk and spirit ,,best of luck in your new grow eace:


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 5, 2022)

Ilikebigbuds said:


> My love is doing much better and so am I! Thanks for all your support this has been crazy and educational to say the least!
> 
> we as you all can guess, I talked to my Attorney first thing Monday morning, and we see him tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Hey man so man looking at past posts and BB, Tcbud, UK girl, Hick,Turkey,Ozzy, hippieinengland, smoking mom, Rosebud, dirtysouth, Mutt, Drifting etc they were all on here when I first joined on here in 06 name seems familiar I mostly only put outdoor grows on the site when I started still illegal here and there outdoor well that's easy to get away with pics etc but I never posted on the indoor rooms I did back then before me and my old partner in crime decided to quit his girl got busted in a near by town so scraped the rooms and stuck to the outdoor that I quit for a while after that to was afraid that my name might have got dropped and prison isn't in my to do list I think I remember the name tho lots of the guys I knew when I joined are gone and doing well hopefully we're you in here when we had the chat room still??


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 6, 2022)

Ilikebigbuds said:


> Okay, I get home from the dentist yesterday, before I can even get out of the truck three cars pull in our drive behind us and five guys approach me and my husband, explaining they had an anonymous tip that we are growing mj here and would like to do a quick walk through of my house.
> 
> I asked if they had any paper, they said no, we shouldnt need it if you are not doing anything wrong, I said that has nothing to do with it, they said well  we are just doing our job, and I said then do it, bring me paper and you can walk through. They kept at my husband asking him and he said, what she said goes.
> 
> ...


Oh that's horrible.  They would've already had the warrant if any judge was going to sign it.  They're just going on some tip they recieved.  Good going with the diversion.  I hope your luck turns soon. Fucked up because you know damn well they have better things to do that they should be doing.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2022)

What state do you live in Texas? Geeeeez

I’m sorry.
I just noticed this happened in 2009!!!?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2022)

Fking stoner.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 6, 2022)

If it had happened to me in 2009, I think I would still be pissed off about it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> What state do you live in Texas? Geeeeez
> 
> I’m sorry.
> I just noticed this happened in 2009!!!?


We've all done it. I'm grinning like a jackass eating briars right now 'cause Hopper said the same thing to me when I replied to an old post.


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

Bwahaha....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Apr 6, 2022)

Damn I forgot about this! They did finally get my ass ( a few years later)  cost me 10,000.00 , my home, and 18 mo probation.  They tried to make me out as some ma barker crime lord. Dumb asses.  I'm resilient.  I've moved on.  I cursed them all. Last I heard most those involved at screwing  me over are no longer employed,  retired,  divorced or dead.  The people who bought my house after I cut a deal with the bank ( paid my attorney fees) did not last long there. Humm, I  wonder why? It's changed owners several times now. 
Ok. Shit. Put this in the rear view mirror also. But I love how much love and kindness I received from the peeps here!


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

I love a Big Butt too.......................


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Ilikebigbuds said:


> Damn I forgot about this! They did finally get my ass ( a few years later)  cost me 10,000.00 , my home, and 18 mo probation.  They tried to make me out as some ma barker crime lord. Dumb asses.  I'm resilient.  I've moved on.  I cursed them all. Last I heard most those involved at screwing  me over are no longer employed,  retired,  divorced or dead.  The people who bought my house after I cut a deal with the bank ( paid my attorney fees) did not last long there. Humm, I  wonder why? It's changed owners several times now.
> Ok. Shit. Put this in the rear view mirror also. But I love how much love and kindness I received from the peeps here!


A good forum pic for you Mate


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> We've all done it. I'm grinning like a jackass eating briars right now 'cause Hopper said the same thing to me when I replied to an old post.


It wasn’t me that replied to it first today lol

*cough cough* kindbud


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Apr 6, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 292946


Lovely!


----------

